# Please check my form



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

I look like a mexican lol.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

It looks to me like your DL is a little short.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

That's what I was thinking.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Your front shoulder is high if anything.. what does sight picture look like?


----------



## link06 (Mar 3, 2008)

Looks good! You could maybe go 1/2" longer on DL but it looks borderline!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Well i like to shoot and alot of people have told me keep your arm striat it might be but i can not tell from the pic


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh and i would post it on genaral disscussion to if you havent already for extra input


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

string snapper said:


> Well i like to shoot and alot of people have told me keep your arm striat it might be but i can not tell from the pic


Really thats a matter of personal opinion, because I have heard you want a slight low left bend in your arm (if your right handed) and I have heard you want it straight. I can hold steadier and shoot more acurratly with more of a straiter arm but thats just me.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

if the string is anchoring right in the corner of your mouth with a slightly bent arm, your draw is perfect. it is much better to have a half inch short draw length than long. with a dl that is too long you wont be able to apply back tension without leaning back which is improper form, a shorter dl may be more uncomfortable but not by much, also a longer draw length tends to wear you out more when shooting. i actually just traded for your bows big brother(drenalin) and i know that $50 on a new cam is pretty hard to pay for something as miniscule as a half inch .so you could put on a longer d-loop to help with that. hope this helps


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks guys.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

N7709K said:


> Your front shoulder is high if anything.. what does sight picture look like?


 Can you explain please?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Which part? The high shoulder and what it causes? Or the sight picture?

I'm guessing the latter. When your pin floats on the spot does it make more slow sweeping movements around the spot that font really leave the spot or does it hold solid with little jerky movements and then take big swings Out of the spot?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

I'd say its more smooth then jerky.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Ok... Do you fight dropping out the bottom or have low mosses often?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah most misses are low.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

thats your front shoulder being high, it will cause your bow arm to want to drop low and you will end up fighting the bow and miss low. you want your shoulders lever.

If you have a floor mirror it will help, but if not you need a friend. You can do this with either the bow or just a 3lb dumbell so you have a little reference. But hold your bow arm out like you were holding your bow and bring your other hand(release hand) back as if you were at full draw. now that you have visual reference for a high shoulder and the feel of it, bring your arms to your sides and relax your shoulders until they settle where they want to settle. Now raise your bow arm and release arm, but keep your shoulder level. It WILL feel different at first as do all form changes.

the first pic with the alpha elite, my shoulders are level. the second one, my bow arm is up because my ve+ doesn't fit in the ceilings in my room


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

N7709K said:


> thats your front shoulder being high, it will cause your bow arm to want to drop low and you will end up fighting the bow and miss low. you want your shoulders lever.
> 
> If you have a floor mirror it will help, but if not you need a friend. You can do this with either the bow or just a 3lb dumbell so you have a little reference. But hold your bow arm out like you were holding your bow and bring your other hand(release hand) back as if you were at full draw. now that you have visual reference for a high shoulder and the feel of it, bring your arms to your sides and relax your shoulders until they settle where they want to settle. Now raise your bow arm and release arm, but keep your shoulder level. It WILL feel different at first as do all form changes.
> 
> the first pic with the alpha elite, my shoulders are level. the second one, my bow arm is up because my ve+ doesn't fit in the ceilings in my room


Won't shoulder "leveness" change depending on the distance you're shooting and the distance that your peep sight is set for? I'm really having a hard time getting my bow from dropping out of the spot.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

should it change? no... does it? yes because people change little things all the time.

for distance you should bend at the waist, same goes for uphill/downhill shots.

as far as peep goes it depends on where you anchor, not the distance between.

the pic is of me shooting 90yds, shoulders are still pretty level....


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

So should I consider dropping my anchor point down a knuckle (I anchor with middle/first finger nuckles in the corner of my jawbone) or should I be able to get my shoulders level no matter my anchor point? I noticed it's a little higher than most peoples if that makes a difference.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Isaac, to know for sure and to be able to give you an answer that will help and not cause harm I need to either see pics or i need to know more about your setup(stabilizers, sight picture, if your a shooter or an aimer)..


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

Maybe the way jacob is wording it is a little funny. The way that he is meaning is your body should be in the shape of a T at full draw. When you shoot up and or down hills, or at longer distances, you keep your upper body position the same and bend at the waist. A really good example of this would be to watch Jammie Van Natta shoot. She draws to the same position every time, and then depending on the position and distance of the target, bends at the waist to reach where she wants to aim.


----------

